# Boveda Packs And Ziplock Baggie Question



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Would having two 69% Boveda packs be overkill for a ziplock bag with only 5 cigars currently resting inside it???

I ask because last night I smoked my last stick from the baggie of various sticks I bought a month ago at my B&M (with a 69% Boveda pack) and now there's just the Boveda pack left in that bag. Should I put that month old Boveda pack in my other ziplock bag with the 5 cigars that I bought a week ago?

The bag I bought last week already has another 69% Boveda in there so would adding that second one from a month ago be too much? I don't wanna waste the month old Boveda (if I don't have to) so I thought I'd ask here...


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Too many won't hurt because they are a 2-way system. They hold the RH at 69. They are good unless they feel grainy in which case it is too dry and will dry out cigars


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Excellent. I figured I'd be OK but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One bag is enough but that shouldn't stop you from getting another 5 pak of cigars and putting the other Boveda in that....just trying to help here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Navistar said:


> They are good unless they feel grainy in which case it is too dry and will dry out cigars


From my understanding, even then they won't dry out the cigars. They will keep releasing rH until they are bone dry; they don't start sucking up rH unless the ambient rH is higher than the number on the packet.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> From my understanding, even then they won't dry out the cigars. They will keep releasing rH until they are bone dry; they don't start sucking up rH unless the ambient rH is higher than the number on the packet.


Gotcha. Thanks for that tip


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

put a 5 pack ROTT into a Wide mouth Mason jar with a grainy Boveda and it'll puff right up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

